# International shipping companies



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

I hope there is someone out there who has gone through this. My husband and I are moving to Greece this spring/summer. He is a Greek and I am an American. We have all of our stuff in a storage unit here in the states. I think we are going to need a 20 ft. container. Any suggestions on companies we should or should not use? I have been quoted b/w $2,000 and $4,000 with taxes. Is this right? We are not bringing too much stuff (basically everything that is in our storage unit currently). $4,000 might seem like a lot, but it would cost us much, much more to buy everything new when we got to Greece.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

amis914 said:


> I hope there is someone out there who has gone through this. My husband and I are moving to Greece this spring/summer. He is a Greek and I am an American. We have all of our stuff in a storage unit here in the states. I think we are going to need a 20 ft. container. Any suggestions on companies we should or should not use? I have been quoted b/w $2,000 and $4,000 with taxes. Is this right? We are not bringing too much stuff (basically everything that is in our storage unit currently). $4,000 might seem like a lot, but it would cost us much, much more to buy everything new when we got to Greece.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi
I work with someone who brought stuff from the US. It was a few years ago but I will try to remember to ask her how she did it. Remember that electrical items may not be worth bringing - check if they will work on 220v before you waste your money shipping them here.


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

Cairokid said:


> Hi
> I work with someone who brought stuff from the US. It was a few years ago but I will try to remember to ask her how she did it. Remember that electrical items may not be worth bringing - check if they will work on 220v before you waste your money shipping them here.


You are absolutely correct. We had a big garage sale over the summer and got rid of most of our appliances. What is left is mostly furniture, clothes, dishes, toys and baby items. It adds up! If you can find out that information I would be very thankful. I believe we are going to try and send our stuff over in the spring. I will be here in the US and my husband will be in Greece. 

Any tips from others who have done this would be great!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi, if you don't need an entire container, definitely get a "less-than-container load" to save money. It might take slightly longer to arrive, but it's worth the cheaper cost. I was really surprised at the prices you quoted, but then I don't know what part of USA you're from. I am from the East Coast where of course shipping is the cheapest in the US because there's minimal ground transportation. Good luck... moving from USA to Greece is a bit of a headache, I'm in the midst of it myself


----------



## pellasgos (Mar 9, 2010)

amis914 said:


> I hope there is someone out there who has gone through this. My husband and I are moving to Greece this spring/summer. He is a Greek and I am an American. We have all of our stuff in a storage unit here in the states. I think we are going to need a 20 ft. container. Any suggestions on companies we should or should not use? I have been quoted b/w $2,000 and $4,000 with taxes. Is this right? We are not bringing too much stuff (basically everything that is in our storage unit currently). $4,000 might seem like a lot, but it would cost us much, much more to buy everything new when we got to Greece.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, if your husband has greek citizenship and has lived in the states more than 2 years he can recieve a document that is called metakeisias, so you don't have to pay tax in Greece. Go to the greek consulate for more info.


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you. We found a great company and shipped our stuff yesterday. Since we are bringing all used home items we did not have to pay taxes. My husband is a Greek citizen and has lived in the US for more than 2 years.


----------



## pellasgos (Mar 9, 2010)

amis914 said:


> Thank you. We found a great company and shipped our stuff yesterday. Since we are bringing all used home items we did not have to pay taxes. My husband is a Greek citizen and has lived in the US for more than 2 years.


Your welcome, can you give me the company's name? We are shipping our things at the end of april and want to shop around. Thanks in advance.


----------

